# How my colonoscopy went



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

I had my colonoscopy yesterday!I must say at first: The worst part for me was the hunger from not being able to eat. The diarrhea from the prep wasn't that bad, because I was used to it. My temp and pulse were taken once I arrived to the pre-procedure room. I had a temp of 100.7! The nurse spoke to the doc, who said it was probably due to dehydration. My IV was started and I was given a water/dextrose solution through it. About 45 minutes later, they took my temp again and it was down to 99.2. After about two hours of waiting, I was finally taken into the colonoscopy room. I was hooked up to a heart monitor, oxygen and oximetry. Just like my gastroscopy/endoscopy, I slept through the entire procedure. They woke me up so the doc could give me my results. Of course, I was so groggy from the meds that I could not really comprehend, so my mother got most of what he said. They found no signs of UC, Crohn's or polyps. They biopsied the right and left colon, I believe to look for microscopic colitis. He mentioned something about collagen, but this is where things get fuzzy. I looked it up online, and I think he was referring to "collagenous colitis", which is believed the be an advanced form of MC. The doc said it would take 7-10 days for the results to come back.After the doc left and I was behind the privacy curtain again, I was asked to break wind a few times by the nurse. Once that was over, and I was as awake as I would get, the nurse came by and unhooked my IV. I was then left alone to get dressed and shortly thereafter, was wheeled down to the car where Mom picked me up.A.


----------



## Tummy Problem Girl (Aug 20, 2007)

you said you had hunger pains, did you drink alot of liquids? I found eating jello and freezes and ice tea and water and soup broth really helped me. I think I drank more than I have in years but it helped not make me hungry at all. However my concentration level was not very good, and I was working from home that day.


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi!I drank a lot of fluids the day before, but still felt hungry...The Italian Ice seemed to fill me the most.On the day of: My appt. was supposed at 2PM, but they didn't get me into the scope room till 4:45 or so...I didn't eat until after my scope...the sheet said I could have a liquid breakfast if my test was in the afternoon -- which I did around 7:30 AM -- but going the rest of the day without eating was very difficult for me.A.


----------

